

Ask HN: NSA mass surveillance - What exit do you suggest? - northwest

It is obvious that we are all outraged by the recent revelations, and we will be even more outraged in the weeks or months to come.<p>But nothing substantial will be achieved by the feeling itself and by only expressing it over and over again. That&#x27;s why it&#x27;s time to understand that the discussion must now center on <i>the next step</i> in this process, meaning:<p>What are the possible scenarios on how to exit this situation properly?<p>What do you envision?
======
northwest
I'm curious about why a discussion about this question does not seem to be
possible. Because everybody seems to be fairly exited about and interested in
the revelations themselves.

\- Is the above question not relevant to you?

\- Is it not worth being discussed on HN?

\- Is the entertainment value too low?

\- Do you think there are no insights to be gained?

\- Is this what you would call a "political post" and therefor to be ignored?

\- Would you say that it's not your job to think about this question?

\- Do you simply see no solutions?

